# My Wife's Casati Gold Line SLX



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

There's no Casati forum, so I'm posting this in Retro-Classics and Women's Cycling. This *is* a woman's bike with a number of specific components targetted at smaller bikes. Note the 700C wheels, and not the 650C wheels typical on women's bikes of this size from America.

My wife also has a DeRosa, a Colnago and another new Colnago frame, all steel. Unfortunately this bike spends way too much time on the roof of the car, and at Starbucks. However, it has logged about 2000 miles and still looks in decent shape.

I bought it for *gasp* .. *choke*.. $480 brand new with the bubble wrap still on  At least I didn't pay $5,600 for this frame 

The feedback I get from my wife is that this is a very plush long wheeled based bike that supremely laid back and comfortable. She uses this for social cruising and she says its not really suited to racing because of the slower steering, at least compared to her other bikes. That's the feedback.

Yes, we suffer from Italian-itis. Pardon our prejudice. We're Asian, and we positively don't dig Asian bikes or components, especially Chinese made. Sorry. Eclusivamente Campagnolo.

From what I understand, this is a 1990 SLX frame, and is equipped with mostly 1993 and 1994 vintage Record 8-speed ErgoPower, except for the 1996-era Record titanium seatpost and a late 1990s Fizik Vitesse women's saddle.

The frame is a 46 cm center-to-center, or a 47 cm center-to-top.

The Record crank arms are 165 mm, and those are pretty darn rare.

The stem is a Cinelli X/A in 80 mm length, and those are rare. The handlebars are standard Giro d'Italia in 38 cm center-to-center. Yes, myhandlebar wrapping really sux lol

The pedals are Record-branded old school Look KGs, used with red cleats.

The saddle has steel rails because I couldn't find the titanium railed ones. I just ordered a white saddle of the exact same model.

The wheels are standard Record hubs with Mavic GL330s or GP4.. don't remember.. sticker's removed.. with old school Vittoria Corsa CX tubulars (Thailand ones, not the precious Italian ones, which I have but I am saving). I've been trying to look for Campagnolo Sigma box rims, or just Omega hardox.

I don't know if you can see the old school Campagnolo sticker I have on the downtube which belonged to a Nuovo Record gruppo.

I originally had a stunning C-Record 7-speed with Delta brakes and platform pedals and toe clips and genuine white Record straps. Thanks to peer pressure, especially from the STI crowd (sorry) she grumbled that she wanted ErgoPower.

I think its a pretty looking bike, don't you? I'll try to get her DeRosa Primato and Colnago Master up too, and also the Master Saronni when it is finished.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Wow, that's nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

il sogno said:


> Wow, that's nice! :thumbsup:


Ms. The Dream,

I admire your bikes as well. Colnago, Pogliaghi, Campagnolo and tubular tires. The yellow Colango Dream is... excellent. I see that there is a language in common.


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

That's stylin'!


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

jorgy said:


> That's stylin'!


Thank you.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

iyeoh said:


> Ms. The Dream,
> 
> I admire your bikes as well. Colnago, Pogliaghi, Campagnolo and tubular tires. The yellow Colango Dream is... excellent. I see that there is a language in common.


Thanks. I've worn through my gears/chainrings on the Colnago and need to replace them. The Pog did its time in the 80's and 90's. It has over 45,000 miles on it and is now my "ride to yoga" bike.


----------

